# Has anyone given the IELTS exam?



## Ecstasy (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm planning to give the IELTS exam by march. Has anyone given the exam here?


----------



## rollcage (Feb 9, 2009)

Read Delta Book, its the best what I have found, better than Princeton, Kaplan, etc.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 9, 2009)

When i registered myself in IDP and paid the fees for the IELTS exam they gave me 1 book, so i wanted to ask is that not enough? or should i buy some other specific book as well like the book you have mentioned?


----------



## maheshmhatre (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi,

Get the *IELTS Target Band 7* for your IELTS Exam. You can get more details on this product on the following link.

*www.edusoftech.com/ielts-target-band-7.asp

*www.edusoftech.com/image/products/ieltsfront%20cover%20big.gif​


----------



## Chirag (Apr 8, 2009)

Many of my friends gave IELTS and they found it pretty easy. 1 week study is enough. Just read the book and you are done. I might too give in May.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 8, 2009)

If u want 2 get a good band, then u must increase ur vocabulary also. Read mags such as RD. Also u must study the strategies for attempting the exam.

Go for the Cambridge IELTS books. They r really good..


----------



## ravi5411 (Apr 8, 2009)

The book that you got is more than enough to crack IELTS....but make sure that you practice all the tests in that book keeping time strictly and thoroughly..... I gave my IELTS on Feb 7th and I  got 7.....  

As one of the member said 1 week is enough...I dont think so.......20 days to one month would be ideal and enough to crack IELTS

Make sure you concentrate on all modules of the test.....


----------

